# New Tegu Walking issues



## Johnnydr (Sep 14, 2011)

I took a video of my new AA tegu walking. As you can see, he is very wabbly on his back feet. he will sometimes just do a complete roll over as well. I also noticed a definite bump about a half in below the shoulders on his spine.

I called bobby and am trying to get in touch with him about this.....it's very disappointing to think there is something wrong. he has already eaten and I gave him some calcium mixed in water orally in case this is MBD.

Take a look at the vid and let me know what you guys think: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Own00S4v17o&feature=player_profilepage

Thanks,
John


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Does he do the same thing if you let him walk on carpet or tile?


----------



## Johnnydr (Sep 14, 2011)

I just tried him on a few surfaces and it's the same. It's like his rear is at half strength.......and the twisting/turning over centers on the lower body. I also have yet to see him dart/run/scurry....but he does move around, bask, and has eaten.


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess I was hoping it was the substrate that was making him walk funny. I would definitely get in touch with Bobby, something is not right with him.


----------



## MissMooRaw (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobby keeps a really good eye on his babies, I'm sure it may have been fine when he had it. 
I'd wonder if it may have happened being shipped, I've seen the horrors of loading and unloading freight, especially if people generally don't care about their job.

I hope you can get a hold of Bobby and get it figured out, that poor guy doesn't look very good and that is a lot of money for a baby that has an issue :c


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 14, 2011)

I would also think it was something that happebed during shipping. Keep us posted. He could have been tossed around and hurt/fractured his back


----------



## Johnnydr (Sep 16, 2011)

Well it's all worked out. getting a replacement for him next week.

In the meantime, if this guy continues to eat and doesn't seem on the brink of death I might bring him NC state vet school. He's been eating roaches and gobbled down a pink. They do surgery on everything from sea turtles to snakes...just have to see if they are interested in this.


-John


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 16, 2011)

Poor little thing. Glad youre getting a replacement. Hopefully someone can give this guy some tlc :'(


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 16, 2011)

Best case scenario, your first tegu's problem gets fixed and then you'll have two! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, buddy.


----------

